# 97 Hale Horse trailer? Do you know about this brand?



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am looking at a 97 Hale horse trailer. I have never heard about this particular brand of trailer...the owner told me they are no longer made. I tried to do a google search to find out more about the trailer/company but there appears to be nothing out there. Anyone know anything about Hale trailers? (this one appears to be in excellent condition and well looked after).

Didn't know if there was any concern in buying a horse trailer that no longer has a company base that is open anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Rawhide (Nov 11, 2011)

I have heard of them before like you where told don't think they are no longer in business. I might be wrong but believe they might have been made in Oklahoma.

I would not be concerned about buying a make no longer made as long as it was structurally sound. Lots of them used same axles,etc like other manufactorers . On the negative side on a trailer that old rust would be a major concern of mine. Another concern would be trying to sell or trade a model that went out of business and no one heard of. Usually on trailers like these I would offer way less than asking price to see owners response. :wink:
https://www.google.com/#q=where+are+hale+horse+trailers
Hale Horse Trailers for sale around USA :: HorseClicks


Search+


----------



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

Rawhide said:


> I have heard of them before like you where told don't think they are no longer in business. I might be wrong but believe they might have been made in Oklahoma.
> 
> I would not be concerned about buying a make no longer made as long as it was structurally sound. Lots of them used same axles,etc like other manufactorers . On the negative side on a trailer that old rust would be a major concern of mine. Another concern would be trying to sell or trade a model that went out of business and no one heard of. Usually on trailers like these I would offer way less than asking price to see owners response. :wink:
> https://www.google.com/#q=where+are+hale+horse+trailers
> ...


The trailer is in great condition...was stored in a shed. no rust which is amazing for the age. I just never heard of the trailer and was wondering if anyone out there had. Looks to be pretty good trailer and cheaper than buying new.


----------



## dsdyer (Apr 18, 2014)

I had a 2 H bumperpull as a kid. It held up very well.
I think they were made in Tulsa, OK.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

My dad has an old 1950s hale stock type trailer, wood siding and hideous. But it has stood the test of time all these years. He has a brand new trailer he uses for shows and sales. But when moving sheep from pasture to pasture or sorting he uses the old hale. When people see the trailer in central ca everyone knows who owns it lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lvmyhorses (Dec 18, 2012)

At one time Hale was one of the better horse trailer...so I would think if they trailer was in good shape and safe to haul I would seriously consider it.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

My first trailer was a 2 horse Hale. It was a dandy trailer and I wish I still had it.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I had 79 Hale 2h BP. Was a great trailer. Built well.:wink:


----------



## Waywardfarm (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a late 1970's Hale stock trailer I haul with and love it! I bought it 6 years ago and haul probably 6 times a month and (knock on wood) have not had a problem. We replaced the floor when I bought it but structurally it's in great shape. It is built like a tank. We have had countless hail storms and no damage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

